# Best unit for the money



## rmankty1 (Aug 23, 2012)

Hello, when I was a kid Briggs+Stratton was the most common small engine around,I want to buy a portable Generator 8-10k continuous. I have read alot of ads, any info you can provide about reliability,sound,service from any online retailer-as well as brand recommendations I would really appreciate.Thank you!


----------



## a73elkyss (Dec 28, 2011)

rmankty1 said:


> Hello, when I was a kid Briggs+Stratton was the most common small engine around,I want to buy a portable Generator 8-10k continuous. I have read alot of ads, any info you can provide about reliability,sound,service from any online retailer-as well as brand recommendations I would really appreciate.Thank you!


Hello rmankty1. While I'm fairly new to owning a genset, I can tell you a bit about my purchase of Briggs&Stratton 7000 Watt Elite Series Portable Generator. My personal review and some pic's are at Briggs and Stratton Elite Series 7000 watt portable generator review B&S model 30470
I purchased mine from my local Tractor Supply store as a special order. I did this to mainly have them assure me of proper shipping. It took a while as this model was in short supply, but I did get the one I wanted.
In short, I like the generator. I've used it a few times and it works flawlessly. I really like the electric key start, control panel, outlets,the trickle charger, the solid frame, the wheels, etc.
What I am not to crazy about is the noise level. You can hear this puppy! The other minor issue is the heat ouput out the rear exhaust. It does get hot back there.
As a sidenote, I "exercise" it once a month, keep the gas full, keep StaBil in the tank, & keep it covered ready to go. Overall I'm happy with my purchase.


----------



## rmankty1 (Aug 23, 2012)

Thank you very much for your review,I appreciate it!This is the kind of information I am looking for-very helpful from someone who has purchased,not sells! Thanks alot!


----------



## SonnyT (Sep 20, 2010)

I would go for a Generac or a Honda Generator.


----------



## a73elkyss (Dec 28, 2011)

SonnyT said:


> I would go for a Generac or a Hinda Generator.


Hello Sonny. I did check into the Generac model line and was impressed. As my purchase was my first genset, I wanted a decent length for a factory warranty with reasonably close factory authorized repair shops. But when I looked into factory authorized repair locations, the one's by me were way to far away. Not to say that there aren't many small engine repair shop's are by me, just that they weren't Generac factory authorized.

I also did check into the Honda line and was even more impressed with size, power, noise level, and serviceability. My only problem was the price. It was easily 4 times more expensive. I'm not saying the excellent product is not worth it, but it just was out of my budget.


----------

